# Teelhaven Poodles



## PoodleGaucho (May 25, 2020)

Good Morning Everyone,

My significant other and I are thinking about getting a red standard puppy from Teelhaven Poodles. Does anyone have any experience with their dogs? Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I looked at their website since I have never heard of them. There are a number of things that are making me blink big time. Their website doesn't seem to be up to date (but then again their FB might be more so). I do not see any evidence of health test records (HUGE RED FLAG TO ME). I see pictures of sires and dams but no pedigrees or evidence of titles, but a few pictures that look like they are from shows. This doesn't mean they don't have all of those records, but I would ask a lot of questions and either get CHIC or OFA numbers and make sure to see the health test records of the current breeding stock dogs. I like to see titles too since they say something good about the temperaments of the dogs.

_ETA_ Their FB page is pretty thin too, just looked.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Welcome! It is very exciting to be welcoming a new family member. I don't have experience with this breeder personally, but I have looked over the website and there are a few things I noted that may help you in your research.

Part of being a reputable breeder is making sure you are breeding healthy dogs that won't pass on inherited illnesses to puppies. I'm not seeing any mention of health testing of their parent dogs. I looked their kennel name up on the OFA (orthopedic foundation for animals) database and a few of their dogs have been health tested (some by other owners), but it looks like the only dog that they breed that has had any testing recorded is Diva. And I think it's just hip test in her case. This doesn't necessarily mean they haven't completed all of the OFA recommended tests, but it's something that would be very high on my list to discuss with a potential breeder. I would not consider a breeder to be reputable if they do not complete recommended health tests, particularly for a breed with known health issues.

For reference, here are the OFA recommended tests for standard poodles.

*Hip Dysplasia* (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation ➚
PennHIP Evaluation
*Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist*
Results registered with OFA ➚
*Health Elective (One of the following tests)* (One of the following)
OFA Thyroid evaluation from an approved laboratory ➚
OFA SA Evaluation from an approved dermapathologist ➚
Congenital Cardiac Exam ➚
Advanced Cardiac Exam ➚
In addition, there are a couple things that would concern me about this breeder. One is that they offer puppies with full or limited registration. This means they sell puppies as breeding dogs. Responsible breeders are usually very selective when selling pups as breeding dogs and don't offer them regularly.

Another thing is that I'm not a huge fan of the way they represent their dogs on their website. The pictures are very poor and do not give a good idea of the dogs' structure. But what I can tell about the structure does not look very good to me. So I would strongly question whether they are "breeding for conformation" as they say. Though conformation is less important for a pet puppy, it still will affect the dog's health and physical soundness.

Lily cd re, you beat me but I did have time to scope a bit more and their facebook is not updated.


----------



## Whoiscoconut (May 11, 2020)

Is it the one in Oklahoma? I see pics of both the moms and dads but nothing of health testing or genetics (I call it the family tree). she may just not put it on her website but I'd definitely ask for those. It's also weird it just says puppies available but no dates or anything their with pictures.


----------

